# Pink shirts



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I just love a pink shirt. In fact, I have been sitting here trying to remember the last time I went seven consecutive days without at least once wearing a pink shirt. My memory fails me. However, I can recall the last time I went seven consecutive days wearing only pink shirts. That must be a record of some sort.

Allen


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I still can't make myself wear pink shirts. Mainly because i'm only in college and I don't want my peers to perceive me as a "preppy douchebag wanna-be who wears pink". I'll start to wear pink after I turn 30.

Lime green is fine with me though. So is bright yellow, and purple.


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

I am looking at two pink OCBDs and one lime green OCBD that just arrived from Land's End.



I've never worn anything like them, and I'm not sure I can. Will I return them to the Sears down the street, or will I try them on and then return them? Will I listen to the advice of my lady-friend when she inevitably hates them?

Pink? Am I the kind of guy that wears PINK? I really don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Untilted said:


> I still can't make myself wear pink shirts. Mainly because i'm only in college and I don't want my peers to perceive me as a "preppy douchebag wanna-be who wears pink". I'll start to wear pink after I turn 30.
> 
> Lime green is fine with me though. So is bright yellow, and purple.


<smile turns to frown>

Do tell more of this purple. On second thought don't. I did enjoy your first paragraph though-comical.

Allen


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Untilted said:


> "preppy douchebag wanna-be who wears pink"


Were you just watching the rap video? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm a fan of pink, I think it looks great on most people and its a shame so few people wear it - either for the aforementioned fear of looks like a douchebag, or for fear of having their sexual orientation questioned. I recieve many compliments from the ladies whenever I wear pink, and, Untitled, I'm sure that you would garner the same reaction.

Now if only I could find a tie that would go with my extremely vibrant pink gingham type shirt from polo. I call it my table cloth shirt, cause thats what it looks like, just in pink...yeah, its bad :icon_smile_big:


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

*preppy douchebags of the world unite...*

I'm wearing a pink lacoste and patch madras shorts right now. When I was walking around town this afternoon everyone I saw gave me the "you preppy douche" look. I'm not gonna lie, I kinda liked it. My advice is to bask in the scorn.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

tew said:


> I am looking at two pink OCBDs and one lime green OCBD that just arrived from Land's End.
> 
> I've never worn anything like them, and I'm not sure I can. Will I return them to the Sears down the street, or will I try them on and then return them? Will I listen to the advice of my lady-friend when she inevitably hates them?
> 
> Pink? Am I the kind of guy that wears PINK? I really don't know how I feel about this.


<dons hat of know-it-all>

Pink comes in two shades-Polo and Brooks Brothers. The first square in your color bar is very close to Polo pink and gets my stamp of approval. I advise to wash and wear. I'm not sure what to tell you about the other two.

<speaks from corner of mouth>

Perhaps you could store the remaining two in your closet, after removing the pins.

<winks>

Allen


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a pink OCBD, a pink polo and even a pink tee. What I need to work at is not wearing them too much. Once I got over the fear of looking like a gay douchebag I realized that I looked smashing in pink and have worn it proudly ever since.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

familyman said:


> I have a pink OCBD, a pink polo and even a pink tee. What I need to work at is not wearing them too much. Once I got over the fear of looking like a gay douchebag I realized that I looked smashing in pink and have worn it proudly ever since.


Not just a douchebag but a gay douchebag.

I have a pink check BD that I would like to wear but I just can't work up the nerve. I get enough odd looks at work for wearing leather soled shoes and dress pants, I don't want to push my luck.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

<rises in proclamation>

Sensing that the general assembly could use a shot of encouragement I motion that JB invent a national day of pink.

<sits down>

Allen


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Gentleman,

This whirlwind of pink has roused my inner dandy (admittedly not a difficult task). Hanging in my closet is a pink oxford cloth sport coat. Tomorrow I will unleash its beauty on the world. I ask that you adjust your monitors for best reception. 

Allen


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

Allen said:


> <speaks from corner of mouth>
> 
> Perhaps you could store the remaining two in your closet, after removing the pins.


One of the wonderful (troubling?) things about Land's End is their amazing pinless method of folding and shipping shirts. My pile of ready-reserve status OCBDs went straight from the mailbox into the back of the closet, no need to pull pins.

Now I'm prepared for any eventuality. Though these pink shirts are still sitting here looking at me with their big sad eyes, "try me on! puhweese!"


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

tew said:


> One of the wonderful (troubling?) things about Land's End is their amazing pinless method of folding and shipping shirts. My pile of ready-reserve status OCBDs went straight from the mailbox into the back of the closet, no need to pull pins.
> 
> Now I'm prepared for any eventuality. Though these pink shirts are still sitting here looking at me with their big sad eyes, "try me on! puhweese!"


<Light bulb over head>

Perhaps you should take a little trip, https://www.preppyjournal.com/ , but do hurry back.

Allen


----------



## JohnnyDeeper (Jul 22, 2006)

pink and lavender are very flattering colors for most people. I think it's best to wear it in contrast it with more masculine colors, like a grey pinstripe suit.
chicks dig it!


----------



## hangthree (Apr 16, 2005)

*pink rules*

i agree - a light pink dress shirt w/ navy tie, and grey suit is very sharp. i started wearing pink shirts right after college at my first job and got nothing but complements (primarily from female colleagues). i travel quite a bit to europe and its a big hit over there too.

it takes a certain level confidence to pull it off.....so go for it.


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

Just went in my closet and counted: eight pink shirts, one being a spread collar i never wear, one a rose red faded number and one being a pink and white oxford stripe. I think I have a sickness like Allen.....


----------



## Vanderbilt (Apr 2, 2006)

Since Allen has started posting on this board, Friday has become BB pink shirt day for me (I've been inspired). I usually pair it with either seersucker pants or khakis and WHITE BUCKS (love those bucks - although, the security guard at my building did inform me that only Pat Boone wears white bucks). I've earned something of a reputation among my green-eye-shade-auditor co-workers, but so far the responses have been positive.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm planning on going with a pink BB to a wedding next weeked. Here's to hoping the ladies dig!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

shuman said:


> Just went in my closet and counted: eight pink shirts, one being a spread collar i never wear, one a rose red faded number and one being a pink and white oxford stripe. I think I have a sickness like Allen.....


<hand covers mouth>
Infectious I suspect. Poor Vandy never saw it coming. 

Honored, Vandy. Glad to be of service.
<winks>

Allen


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*My Two Cents...*



abc123 said:


> Now if only I could find a tie that would go with my extremely vibrant pink gingham type shirt from polo. I call it my table cloth shirt, cause thats what it looks like, just in pink...yeah, its bad :icon_smile_big:


Is it a rosey pink?










Or is it a more of a baby pink?










Perhaps I depicted the weave too coarsely ?










I presume it's not an orangey-peachey ballet pink, and haven't even bothered trying to create a tile for that one.

Depending on the size of the squares, you may have to stick with a solid colour for your tie. Anything else just looks too busy. Softer pinks do give you a bit more flexibility, as there is less contrast, and hence less of a distraction from the overall look of your outfit.










In this example from the Tyrwhitt catalog, the blue tie holds its own against the bold pattern of the shirt.










Not so in these examples, also from Tyrwhitt. Blech!

Thomas Pink calls it their block check, but only depicts it tieless. I can't agree with Trad forum members who find even mild collar spreads abominable. However, you have to admit that the look is awful if this shirt is worn without a jacket and tie. Hope your shirt is a button down if you decide to go jacketless or tieless.

Paul Frederick offers these three gems that have nothing to do with our topic, but they sure do merit some sort of reaction from the gang!

At least the shirt with the yellow stripes offers another example of a boldly patterned shirt that doesn't overwhelm the tie (or vice versa).

T&A seems to have taken your table cloth analogy a bit too seriously. Mama Mia Mon Journo!










New and Lingwood offers only baby blue. Another example of light colors that will go with just about any necktie.

_Prowse & Hargood offers this gem in lt. blue. Did I say any tie???

Three table cloth shirts from T.M. Lewin (also only available in blue).

Here's a selection of two table cloth shirts from Harvie and Hudson










Haines and Bonner don't quite have the knack of this yet... or so it seems.

Joseph Turner offers another example of how not to do it (only in blue). Note how much the situation changes if you reverse the colors (pink shirt with blue tie), use a different style of check, downsize the checks, or introduce a third color to the checkered design. Hmmmmm.
_


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Love pink shirts! I've been wearing them since I was at school, BB, Polo, Land's End. Just solids and banker-stripes though, no checks. I receive compliments, mainly from women. I've recently recruited two chaps (one 26, the other 50) to wearing pink dress shirts in the office.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I just can't get myself to wear pink shirts, not that I think it would make me look "fem", the color just doesn't look good on me. I have been tempted by the LE trim fits that are on sale for a just in case situtation.

Brian


----------



## chat_chapeau (Dec 2, 2005)

I relish looking like a douche-bag. The people who would think that are invariably wearing baseball caps, football jerseys, sweats and sneakers. Gentlemen, which of us is really the douche-bag? It's all about self-confidence. Why the hell would you care what someone else thinks? You're smart enough to know if you are well dressed. Why do you need the approval of every random stranger you pass in the street?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I am shocked that here on the Trad Forum we are even discussing the idea that wearing pink makes you gay or fem or a d-bag (never really liked this word). I got over the pink thing long long ago, and I'm a better man for it. Pink is a staple of the Trad wardrobe, from the best bb ocbd to a pink shetland for the darkest winter day (both of which Allen has posted pictures of!). 

People: Seriously. Pink is not a chick color. It's a Trad color. You must wear it. If it legimately doesn't look good on you (pale skin, etc), fine. But if you're avoiding that amazing bb oxford because you think you'll look "fem", get over it.

JB


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

dpihl said:


> _
> 
> Here's a selection of two table cloth shirts from Harvie and Hudson
> 
> _


Wow! Nice work! The shirt is in the style of the ones above, and the color is probably in between the color of the first two that I've quoted - definately a very vibrant pink. Great ideas, I'll have to see what I can come up with. I'm afraid that nothing I own, other than a solid navy tie, will fit the bill. Perhaps this is a sign that my tie collection is not well rounded enough. I especially like the idea of pairing the shirt with a floral tie, as in the last picture, so perhaps I'll keep an eye open for a fitting one of those. I thank you for your inspiration (though my checkbook does not).


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Joe Bondi said:


> People: Seriously. Pink is not a chick color. It's a Trad color. You must wear it.


I agree, although I would insist it's more than simply a Trad color, but a staple color in a man's wardrobe. And furthermore, chicks dig men in pink. What more reason do you need?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I agree, although I would insist it's more than simply a Trad color, but a staple color in a man's wardrobe. And furthermore, chicks dig men in pink. What more reason do you need?


As usual, I find myself on the same page with you, AlanC. Indeed, it should be a staple in all wardrobes.

And I get more compliments when I wear pink than with any other color. Bar none.

JB


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC and Joe Bondi-
I am in total agreement with the importants of having pink shirts in your wardrobe. Pin shirts can be worn for both business attire and casual attire 
Mcarthur


----------



## BVAL (May 31, 2006)

*pink is good...*

I am in agreement with Joe B and Alan C on this one. I have a few of them in different shades of pink. I just bought one recently in a pink herringbone tab collar...I love it! It's a pale pink and goes great with navy or charcoal solid or striped. Of course, if you consider yourself a true Trad you must have a OCBD from BB in your arsenal.

My opinion of course,

-BVAL


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Ok, ok*

So I read this post and got the pink Brooks out of the closet. 
Never should have been in the closet anyway.
Wait, we _are_ talking about clothes...

So today it's the pink shirt, Bills button fronts, tres old Topsiders, navy/yellow ribbon belt, navy & yellow argyles (have to wear socks to work).

Contrived? maybe...but it's fun.

Allen, you're a baaaad influence on us stodgy hard core types.


----------



## stillwaters20007 (May 24, 2006)

*Pink and Grosgrain Watchband*

It's been a pink week for me. Here's what I've worn the last few days:

Monday, white pinpoint Brooks OCBD with pink and gray repp tie

Tues., Brooks blue OCBD with pink stripes (really old, not sure they make anymore)

Wed., Brooks pink gingham made to order.

Thursday, LE pinpoint OCBD pink (the best pink out there in my view)

Friday, as I write this, wearing pink Brooks OCBD with this grosgrain watchband: 
​
To the Pink Brotherhood -- have a great weekend.


----------



## gindrinker22 (Sep 11, 2005)

I love pink and have pink polos, tees, dress shirts and ties. It is about the only color that looks good on me and I always get compliments on it. I am planning on wearing a pink and white gingham shirt with a green and white seersucket coat tonight when I go out for pizza a beer. I would die if I didn't have pink in my wardrobe.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

stillwaters20007 said:


> It's been a pink week for me. Here's what I've worn the last few days:
> 
> Monday, white pinpoint Brooks OCBD with pink and gray repp tie
> 
> ...


Stillwaters, wearing that strap today as well....

JB


----------



## gindrinker22 (Sep 11, 2005)

I am wearing a pink polo and green and white seersucker sportcoat tonight. Here I come ladies!!!


----------



## jhhenson (Aug 3, 2006)

I have recently found these forums, and I am moved to comment on the pink issue. I am 24, and I get numerous compliments from females while wearing my many pink shirts.

I would rather women compliment, then men think I am a "gay douchebag".

Off-Topic: These forums are a godsend for myself and my friends at school.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

*Pink Power!!*



Joe Bondi said:


> As usual, I find myself on the same page with you, AlanC. Indeed, it should be a staple in all wardrobes.
> 
> And I get more compliments when I wear pink than with any other color. Bar none.
> 
> JB


I'm a confirmed lover of pink and also get more compliments on my pink shirts than anything else. I had a secretary stop me in the hall at work one day to tell me I looked great in my pink polo shirt, it really pops, and makes my complexion look great!

Since I'm replacing my dress shirts with MTM, my inventory is down a little, but IIRC I own 2 pink OCBDs, one pink french cuff dress shirt (and one blue plaid with pink overpane), a pink polo, a fuschia polo, a red-bordering-on-pink polo. No pink tee shirts, seersucker, or sweaters, though........yet.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Well I ordered some of the trim fit OCBD from LE tonite and asked my GF about getting a pink one. She thought it would look good on me and if she likes it, well, you know  I still don't know if it's my color, but I'll give it a go.

Brian


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't think I'll look gay or feminine (is it possible for a 6'4", 250 lb. man to look feminine?), I just don't like pink. Sorry.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

*Pink trousers*

Anyone wear pink trousers? For years I've admired the pink linen trousers at Oliver Brown. Delicious. Haven't pulled the trigger on them...yet.

As for the perceived implications of wearing pink, who cares what the proles think? If they say something, confront them. Just because you're Trad or preppy, doesn't mean you should tolerate sand getting kicked in your face by lower-class, all-American thugs wearing t-shirts, denim trousers, "sneakers," and tattoos.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

stillwaters20007 said:


> It's been a pink week for me. Here's what I've worn the last few days:
> 
> Monday, white pinpoint Brooks OCBD with pink and gray repp tie
> 
> ...


We are substantially in accord. Is the "Brooks pink gingham" oxford cloth? I had one of those made up last fall. (Also the solid purple and the peach oxfords, and a white with golf collar.)

I often echo your navy/green watchband with a grosgrain belt with a BB pink oxford and Bills Khakis. A green in the emerald to tartan range with a pink oxford is just achingly trad. Why? Because you can wear a pink shirt and green tie with anything else in the trad wardrobe. No one (the fellow with the pibk oxford sportcoat notwithstanding) has a pink or green suit.

I'm also an advocate of yellow on a pink shirt. A yellow-ground foulard or the silver-and-gold repp on a pink ox under grey, navy, tan, or olive (and what else is there?) says "summer."


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Old Brompton said:


> Anyone wear pink trousers? For years I've admired the pink linen trousers at Oliver Brown. Delicious. Haven't pulled the trigger on them...yet.
> 
> As for the perceived implications of wearing pink, who cares what the proles think? If they say something, confront them. Just because you're Trad or preppy, doesn't mean you should tolerate sand getting kicked in your face by lower-class, all-American thugs wearing t-shirts, denim trousers, "sneakers," and tattoos.


Yeah, I picked up a pair a few weeks ago. Theyre not linen, but a light/summer weight cotton. I've only worn them once, with a white ocbd, navy blazer, and some burgundy AE loafers. I thought it looked good, and I think its important when youre wearing something as attention catching as pink pants to tone down the rest of the ensemble to keep it from looking like a costume. Go for the pink trousers - I'm sure you'll enjoy them!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Old Brompton said:


> Anyone wear pink trousers? For years I've admired the pink linen trousers at Oliver Brown. Delicious. Haven't pulled the trigger on them...yet.
> 
> As for the perceived implications of wearing pink, who cares what the proles think? If they say something, confront them. Just because you're Trad or preppy, doesn't mean you should tolerate sand getting kicked in your face by lower-class, all-American thugs wearing t-shirts, denim trousers, "sneakers," and tattoos.


Pink linen trousers, sounds nice. I saw a gentleman wearing what appeared to be pink oxford cloth trousers. I didn't feel comfortable walking up to a total stranger and asking him where he buys his pants, so I do not know where one would find a pair.

I agree with your comments about not caring what the great unwashed think. I like to wear pink, and my wife likes my pink shirts, so I don't give a damn if others don't.


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't do it. I'm going to take them back to Sears.

These pinks, I just can't wear them. There must be something about my midwestern upbringing, or maybe my years of living in Chicago, perhaps. They're not conservative enough, I suppose. I don't think I'll ever be comfortable in pink.


----------



## AddisonBelmont (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Joe, for laying it on the line so plainly. It's not a chick color, and it's not a gay color; it's a Trad color. The fact that some people are too ignorant to know the difference is not my problem. 

Somewhere I have a picture of my grandfather & me, circa 1957, and he's wearing a rough brown tweed jacket, a pink BB shirt--from the days before they had pockets--and a yellow & brown rep tie. This is the look he & his friends wore all the time, pink shirts & all, and nobody thought anything about it.

I started wearing pink shirts in college, when everyone else on campus was wearing tie-dyed T-shirts & ripped jeans, and I've never stopped. Today, I wear Lands' End Hyde Parks if I'm going for a quieter pink, and BB if I want the bubble gum look, but it's pink at least once a week for me. Every once in a while some smart-aleck will say "Hey, are you gay?" and I just say "Yeah, I am...why do you ask?" but as soon as he sees his intended jibe fell flat, he looks pretty stupid. Either way,it has nothing to do with my shirt.

And as far as that "I can't pull it off" thing goes, all you have to do is do it. It's not nearly as big a deal as some people think it is. Besides, the one time I used that line--in regards to a pair of trousers with one white leg & one black leg, about which I think my actual words were "If I wore those, people would make fun of me"--my assistant, in her inimitable way, just laughed and said "Oh, who cares? If you like 'em, buy 'em. People make fun of the way you dress anyway."


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

_My advice is to bask in the scorn.

_Indeed. In many ways, a pink shirt is similar to a tribal tattoo, except that when the shirt fades, it will look even better, and it will never give you hepatitis. And it is in good taste.

And Vanderbilt, the white bucks are a capital idea! However, it is important to put this look together with the kind of virile sophistication look that the more desirable kinds of ladies tend to admire. At all costs avoid the geriatric variant, that involves horse-bit loafers and shirt-sleeved shirts, though.

I have never given a second thought to whether pink is an appropriate color for a gentleman's wardrobe, myself. However, when faced with a sartorial device that intuitively invites self doubt, particularly regarding one's manliness, a lady's opinion can often be telling. Nonetheless, no matter what they say on other issues, remember: bow ties ARE cool, popped collars ARE NOT cool.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

I spent years believing all men who wore pink shirts were sissies and looked awful. Then my fiance slowly brainwashed me into thinking a pink shirt would be a welcome addition to my wardrobe, until one day I purchased a heavily discounted pink pony OCBD and found that it really does look great on me. I think I need a few more pink shirts now!

For you guys who are afraid: give in already. It looks good on you!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*You tell'em Joe*

In many quarters it takes "cojones" to wear pink. I've been victim of simpleton comments at times but "rose" above it.
Tom


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Pink shirts are always in style even if they are out of fashion.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

*Nice pink shirt on sale...*

Classic Fit Oxford Stripe

On sale now ($39.99). Decent shirt at this price, and *no pony*. The only drawback is the sizing (L, XL, XXL, all with sleeves that seem to run a little long for some).


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

I wear pink shirts very frequently--2 or 3 times a week, easy.

Today: Pink BB OCBD, emerald green/red pencil stripe tie, blue pindot suit from J Press.

I've been wearing pink oxfords since high school and have never caught any flack for it--even in Kansas. I'm surprised to hear that it's such a controversial color, actually. It has no associations for me whatever aside from "one of three proper colors for a dress shirt" (I can't wear yellow).

I watched Barcelona (the second film in Whit Stillman's Preppy Trilogy) the other night--the main character pairs a yellow foulard tie with a pink OCBD a few times. I had been taught this color combination was "wrong," but it looked good on him.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Tucker said:


> Classic Fit Oxford Stripe
> 
> On sale now ($39.99). Decent shirt at this price, and *no pony*. The only drawback is the sizing (L, XL, XXL, all with sleeves that seem to run a little long for some).


Thanks! Just ordered one. The "no pony" clinched the deal. :icon_smile:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I got a care package from LE tonite, we'll see how the pink OCBD works out for me.

Brian


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

vwguy said:


> I got a care package from LE tonite, we'll see how the pink OCBD works out for me.
> 
> Brian


Crap! That just reminded me of my trad jeopardy post.

Allen


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

chat_chapeau said:


> I relish looking like a douche-bag. The people who would think that are invariably wearing baseball caps, football jerseys, sweats and sneakers. Gentlemen, which of us is really the douche-bag? It's all about self-confidence. Why the hell would you care what someone else thinks? You're smart enough to know if you are well dressed. Why do you need the approval of every random stranger you pass in the street?


A-MEN!!!!!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Allen said:


> Crap! That just reminded me of my trad jeopardy post.
> 
> Allen


Glad to jog your memory 

Brian


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Glad to jog your memory
> 
> Brian


Sorry old boy. Forgot m'manners. The best of the lot, I say. The pink is spot on. LE, BB and Polo pink is what I always say. <winks>
Let us now see those trim fit shirts in action.

Allen


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Allen said:


> Sorry old boy. Forgot m'manners. The best of the lot, I say. The pink is spot on. LE, BB and Polo pink is what I always say. <winks>
> Let us now see those trim fit shirts in action.
> 
> Allen


It's funny you mention that, I tried on the pink (the blue & white are staying in the plastic for awhile) and thought, maybe I should take a pic for Allen so he can see what this trim fit is all about  Of course the trim is now discontinued and replaced by the tailored fit which *should* be better thru the arms as well as the waist, but we'll see.

Brian


----------



## Texas Martini (Aug 7, 2006)

Interesting reading through these posts...

During the summer months I wear golf and polo shirts to the office. This year I added a couple of pink shirts to the rotation, one pale pink and the other hot pink. All of my shirts are very vibrant - mostly solid colors, not a lot of loud prints. My rule of thumb on summer shirts is if the shirt changes the color of nearby objects, it's a keeper.

The pale pink shirt has gotten a few compliments at the office. But, yesterday was the first time I rolled out the hot pink Slazenger golf shirt (mercerized cotton). This is one high powered color and I'm still trying to figure out how to change the batteries. 

I got a handful of comments from the guys - mostly "Wow, that's a bright shirt", etc. I intrepret these comments as "Wow, I wish I had the cajones to pull that off.".

Naturally, the ladies all provided flattering compliments.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Received another compliment, from an attractive female, on my pink BB pinpoint spread collar today.

Note to self: must get more of these shirts...


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Old Brompton said:


> Received another compliment, from an attractive female, on my pink BB pinpoint spread collar today.
> 
> Note to self: must get more of these shirts...


I think she might have flashed you had it been a button down. <wink>

Allen


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Allen said:


> I think she might have flashed you had it been a button down. <wink>
> 
> No doubt! However, eschewing the pink button down is necessary in order to prevent rioting and assorted naughtiness amongst the local female population.


----------



## JRY (Mar 22, 2005)

Gentlemen,

The color pink - it's all about skin tone. I'm 6'3"/250 lbs and wear pink dress shirts with predominantly blue ground striped ties regularly. I most always get complimented. Hilditch & Key offers a beautiful shade of solid pink; not too intense and not too light. I also recently purchased a John W. Nordstrom Black Label shirt in a soft dusky rose with very dark brown pin-stripes. It's in a lushly-textured Egyptian long-staple cotton - love it! So, I say, here's to pink! A lively color if there ever was one.

Regards,

JRY


----------



## a.dickens (May 10, 2006)

Just an interesting bit of Trad trivia for the forum. Brooks Brothers began selling their OCBD in pink just after 1900. So, enjoy your piece of American History in the form of a Brooks Brothers OCDB today. If only I knew the exact date they sold them, we could have an anniversary celebration.


----------



## fashion_newbie (Mar 20, 2006)

Does anyone wear pink button down shirts casually? No jackets but maybe a sweater.
As my first shot at pink, I was considering a light pink shirt with a navy blue v-neck sweater on top. Khaki's or jeans. Thoughts?
The pink is something like this:
https://i16.ebayimg.com/03/i/07/e8/e9/c0_1.JPG


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

fashion_newbie said:


> Does anyone wear pink button down shirts casually?


Yes, often on the weekend, untucked, sleeves rolled, unironed, with khakis, no socks, and weejuns.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

fashion_newbie said:


> Does anyone wear pink button down shirts casually? No jackets but maybe a sweater.
> As my first shot at pink, I was considering a light pink shirt with a navy blue v-neck sweater on top. Khaki's or jeans. Thoughts?
> The pink is something like this:
> https://i16.ebayimg.com/03/i/07/e8/e9/c0_1.JPG


Sounds good, thats how I usually wear them. The only suits I would ever wear a pink shirt with would be seersucker, or something of the sort. For some reason, pink with a suit just doesn't feel quite right to me. Not saying it can't look good, just not for me (and I wear pink *a lot*)).


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

so my fraternity brothers picked this outfit for me yesterday, with a pink shirt. all my other clothes were soaked, i had to wear it. surprisingly, i got plenty of compliments.

still dont know if i pulled it off or no.


----------



## fashion_newbie (Mar 20, 2006)

abc123 said:


> Sounds good, thats how I usually wear them. The only suits I would ever wear a pink shirt with would be seersucker, or something of the sort. For some reason, pink with a suit just doesn't feel quite right to me. Not saying it can't look good, just not for me (and I wear pink *a lot*)).


Excellent. At the risk of taking this thread off topic, what other shirt/sweater combos would you wear? I usually pair them with khaki/stone/jeans. What colors work well with a black or navy blue v-neck, besides pink?
I am always self-concious wearing a blue shirt with denim...looks funny to me but I know some others can pull it off.

-fn


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

fashion_newbie said:


> Excellent. At the risk of taking this thread off topic, what other shirt/sweater combos would you wear? I usually pair them with khaki/stone/jeans. What colors work well with a black or navy blue v-neck, besides pink?
> I am always self-concious wearing a blue shirt with denim...looks funny to me but I know some others can pull it off.
> 
> -fn


In the winter, I don't wear much pink. I do, however, like to pair a pale pink ocbd with a dark green cable or aran knit sweater, and this can go with anything from jeans to flannels, with or without a navy blazer/tweed sportcoat. It also looks great with navy, as you said, but I would stay away from black. Just personal preference.

In the spring, pink works with most pastels (lt. blue, yellow, etc), if you arent afraid of a bit of color. White or off white is fine, again with just about any casual pants.

I agree about blue with demin, though its ok if one blue is dark and the other is light, IMHO.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

I have three pink shirts, one oxford stripe button down, one plain button down and one tab collar. I'll maybe add a spread collar soon, to go with a navy blue blazer I'm having made.


----------



## fashion_newbie (Mar 20, 2006)

abc123 said:


> In the winter, I don't wear much pink. I do, however, like to pair a pale pink ocbd with a dark green cable or aran knit sweater, and this can go with anything from jeans to flannels, with or without a navy blazer/tweed sportcoat. It also looks great with navy, as you said, but I would stay away from black. Just personal preference.
> 
> In the spring, pink works with most pastels (lt. blue, yellow, etc), if you arent afraid of a bit of color. White or off white is fine, again with just about any casual pants.
> 
> I agree about blue with demin, though its ok if one blue is dark and the other is light, IMHO.


Yes, I am thinking more around fall. As I do not wear pink yet, I would like to start off subtle so the sweater on top helps.
I haven't tried black with pink but assumed it would be similar to the navy. What colors do you pair black with?
I recently lost some weight so am re-doing my closet. Need to pick up some fall going-out clothes. As a college student, I am talking about bars and clubs but want to stay away from the over-done striped shirts. Besides, I prefer solids. So just looking for some suggestions on matching shirts with sweaters.

-fn


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

fashion_newbie said:


> Yes, I am thinking more around fall. As I do not wear pink yet, I would like to start off subtle so the sweater on top helps.
> I haven't tried black with pink but assumed it would be similar to the navy. What colors do you pair black with?
> I recently lost some weight so am re-doing my closet. Need to pick up some fall going-out clothes. As a college student, I am talking about bars and clubs but want to stay away from the over-done striped shirts. Besides, I prefer solids. So just looking for some suggestions on matching shirts with sweaters.
> 
> -fn


Its not that black can't go with pink, its just that I don't think it looks that great. Lots of people do it, its just not for me. With the black sweaters I have, I generally go with a white shirt and complementary tie, or a purple collared shirt. For going out, I think a great looks is a simple blue striped shirt under a green v neck merino sweater. You really can't go worng with anything like that.


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

I think of it as mainly a Spring/Summer colour but I'm sure I wear one at least once a week during those months and have for years. I must have a dozen in varying shades and patterns.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*5 new Mercers (including PINK)*

I just ordered 5 new Mercer OCBD's from David and Serena for my birthday. white, blue, yellow, blue univ. stripe and PINK! The white and blue came today and are really nice. I can't wait for the others, including the PINK! No trad wardrobe would be complete with out PINK.
Tom


----------



## creat3cp (Apr 2, 2006)

I am in pink today...


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

My first pink OCBD was just delivered from LE overstocks!


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Andersdad said:


> My first pink OCBD was just delivered from LE overstocks!


Hyde Park trim fit? If so the very same shirt arrived for me last week, my first pink as well. This pink stuff... I'm afraid it might be an epidemic, I'm already considering the purchase of more items.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Wow, you go away for a few hours ...*

... and somebody posts on pink and the forum explodes!

I don't know much, but I know this: Pink is fine -- no, pink is fine, no great!

Pink OCBDs are about as traditional as one can get. Hell, BB back in the day even co-opted the trad of it all to make the shirt for women for a while -- which is NOT to say that wearing a pink shirt is a problem.

Look, I pretty much can't stand NYC anymore. It breaks my heart and soul (and bank account) five days a week, and for years did so 24/7. (There was a several-year period when I never left the island of Manhattan.) But I will say this good thing about NYC: Nobody looks twice at a pink shirt.

It's a pink shirt. Here, at worst, it is no big thing.

But we few, we lucky few, know the truth: a pink shirt with a blue or green rep or natty bow s a masterpiece, a timeless work of art that says not just tradition but also taste, decorum, decency and delightfulness.

Roll with the pink tide.


----------



## charphar (Nov 13, 2006)

Old Brompton said:


> Anyone wear pink trousers? For years I've admired the pink linen trousers at Oliver Brown. Delicious. Haven't pulled the trigger on them...yet.


Ah, pink trousers!

Back in the day, in the early-mid 80s, I had a great pair of pink oxford cloth pants, that I truly loved! Met my wife while wearing those with a white OCBD, white bucks, and some sort of madras tie (it was the spring of the year, when young men's fancy turns to love, after all!).

To this day, some 24 years later, she still comments favorably about those pants!

May be time to go hunting before the spring arrives!:icon_smile:


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

*Pink in winter?*

What about wearing a pink shirt in winter? Is there some prohibition against that?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

BertieW said:


> What about wearing a pink shirt in winter? Is there some prohibition against that?


I wear pink shirts in winter. It seems like spring now anyway with the warm temps.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I've got pink cotton trousers, pink linen trousers and far too many pink shirts to count. I just got a light pink Press Shaggy Dog this year and it's sitting in well with all the other pink garments.

It is far and away my favorite color and many of us seem to to feel that way.

Long live pink!

What about pink shoes, no one seems to wear those...

Danny


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I wear pink shirts in winter. It seems like spring now anyway with the warm temps.


Right. In Chicago it's supposed to be nearly 50 today. Maybe in another 10 years we'll be golfing on New Year's like I did when I lived in Phoenix.

As for the shirt, I went with it today. It's a BB OCBD so the material is beefy enough for the season I figure. After a certain point, I can't be bothered worrying about propriety...so long as I don't break out the seersucker!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

BertieW said:


> Right. In Chicago it's supposed to be nearly 50 today. *Maybe in another 10 years we'll be golfing on New Year's like I did when I lived in Phoenix. *
> 
> As for the shirt, I went with it today. It's a BB OCBD so the material is beefy enough for the season I figure. After a certain point, I can't be bothered worrying about propriety...so long as I don't break out the seersucker!


Geez, I hope not, but I dunno now that huge chunk of ice broke off in the Arctic....I'll save the rest of this discussion for the Interchange.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

BertieW said:


> As for the shirt, I went with it today. It's a BB OCBD so the material is beefy enough for the season I figure. After a certain point, I can't be bothered worrying about propriety...so long as I don't break out the seersucker!


I finally pulled the trigger on a BB pink OCBD (while on the 3 fer $150 sale thru 1/4). Looking forward to jumping in! I probably will save it for spring this year and then keep it in the year 'round rotation thereafter.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I do not wear pink in the winter, though I did a few times in years past. My gut tells me that it shouldn't come out of the closet until Easter, or thereabouts. 

What I want now is a pink sportcoat, perhaps linen or oxford cloth. I suppose Ralph probably will have something that will do come springtime. Anyone own one, by RL or otherwise?


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

How long must we wait for Lily Pulitzer to carry menswear? I simply adore their fuschias!


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Picked up 3 BB OCBD's on their 3 for sale yesterday. Of course one was pink!


----------



## OscarTheWild (Jan 8, 2004)

*Pink shirt (not so trad)*

I had posted this on SF earlier.

Cantarelli for BG linen 
Althea tie
J Crew Thomas Mason shirt
English silk pocket square

For a graduation party

https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=06300620281se2.jpg

https://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=06300620291ke6.jpg

https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=06300620292lj5.jpg

https://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=06300620311dp4.jpg

https://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=06300620312qu8.jpg


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

The fine postal lady dropped a Brooks box on my porch this morning. Inside said box contained three new, must-iron, slim-fit OCBDs in the following colors: red univ. stripe, yellow and...pink. The yellow and pink must-irons are replacing my old non-irons in the same colors. Today may just turn out alright...

TT


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I was at the Polo flagship shop on Madison a while back and they had a bright pink corduroy 3 piece suit with pink corduroy BUTTONS! Intense. Needless to say I really wanted it. But alas I refrained.

Danny


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

That combo's pretty audacious, Oscar, but it works.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Danny said:


> I was at the Polo flagship shop on Madison a while back and they had a bright pink corduroy 3 piece suit with pink corduroy BUTTONS! Intense. Needless to say I really wanted it. But alas I refrained.
> 
> Danny


Too Trad for you?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Rocker said:


> Too Trad for you?


No, it was just $1500 or something. Couldn't swing it that day. It was truly amazing.

Danny


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

Gentlemen, I know the answer to this question is probably somewhere on this thread, but, here goes anyway . . . . what color tie does one wear with a pink ocbd? I feel that I would wear mine more often if I knew what tie to wear with it


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

I usually match a pink shirt with either a navy or green tie. If feeling a bit adventurous, i'd go with purple


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

navy or green tie and a navy blazer? hmmmm


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

I have never seen anything other than navy or green really look right with a pink shirt. Last weekend I was in Cambridge to do some promotional work for my company and I strolled around Harvard Square, and the gentleman working in the Andover Shop had on a light pink shirt and green paisley tie. Perfect look on that seemingly summer day, if you ask me.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I have been wearing a lot of pink under sweaters the last few days. I am trying to make it through the winter without going crazy, I am getting super anxious for spring. My feet hurt from wearing socks.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

A pink corduroy 3 piece suit!?  Good lord. That sounds interesting...a little too interesting for me, but I'd love to see it. 

As far as what ties to wear with a pink shirt, just about anything goes with a pale pink, especially navy or green based. A lot of people seem to do red, but I'm not a huge fan of that combo. My favorite way to wear a pink shirt is with a navy blue silk knit tie and a seersucker suit. I'm also a fan of khakis, navy blazer, and solid navy tie. Simple, but pretty classic and it rarely looks out of place. You can make the combo more casual with sockless boat shoes, or dress it up a bit with tassels and ironed khakis. A pink ocbd goes well with a khaki poplin suit as well, and a navy/green/purple/madras bowtie and a solid colored pocketsquare that highlights a color from the tie. If I want to be obnoxious, I would wear a pink ocbd with my pink and green rep stripe tie, but havnt felt the urge to be that obnoxious yet. 

The only way I see myself wearing a pink shirt in the winter would be with a solid grey wool/cashmere tie (square bottommed or not), which I have seen from various sources but do not own. That would look stunning with a tweed sportcoat and some brown plaintoe blutchers or chukka boots, imho. 

Really, your options are about limitless - go have some fun trying things out!


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

tsweetland said:


> . . . what color tie does one wear with a pink ocbd?


You might consider a red tie - it has to be the right red tie, but it works. I had never done this until recently when an acquaintance of mine wore the combo and it clicked with me. No different in concept than wearing a blue tie with a light blue OCBD.


----------

